# Holy Hell!! A VW on pole in the BTCC.



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Never thought I'd see the day. 

The car looks awesome. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x5aH7Jn0Ks


----------



## nodeisel4me (Jan 22, 2012)

sadly he fell back pretty quickly =[


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

Bad start and bad tyre choice. Still a respectful showing for a new car.


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Well they are making it work now. This race had me jumping up and down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBR5v1S3Wvk


----------

